# Mitsubishi Lifespan



## Nicktx27 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey guys does anyone know where I can find a chart or somewhere stating what the average life of a Mits is. Not the Lifespan of how long the TV will work but how long most of them are out before a new one is introduced. I want a new tv but don't want to get then they release a new one and lower the price of the old just days after I can take it back. Thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not sure if there is a chart, but most electronic stores have a "fall sale" to clear out this years inventory to make room for the new models coming in. Now would be a good time to check around.


----------



## Nicktx27 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah I have checked around but let me clarify I have my mind set on the Mitsubishi 65in Diamond series(WD-65833). Didn't know if anyone knew of a way to actually check. But thank you for the response.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You could phone an electronics store or two that sell Mitsubishi tv's and ask when the new models are coming out.


----------

